# Just started and not really fun



## eahm

Hi guys, sorry for starting to post right with a disappointment but I guess that's how it is growing up with "toys" we used to enjoy as kids.

Here is my problem (sorry in advance for errors etc., English is my 3rd language):

I used to enjoy slingshots so much I would stay outside all day and play with my uncle one when I was younger, I'm 33 now, I saw a slingshot few months ago and thought it would be fun to buy it and try some shots.

Thought wrong in a way, it's fun but they all break, they never used to break, what happened? I am looking to have the same fun I used to have, I've tested few different models but again, after 50-100 shots the bands start to break.

My problem? Rocks.

I don't care about ammo, steel, glass, nothing, I want to shot rocks. I have a Saunders Hawk now and the bands started breaking yesterday, after maybe 200 shots in different days.

Before I buy more bands, is there a slingshot I should consider where I can easily replace bands for a really good price and throw rocks (or every other ammo of every size)? I was looking at the FlippinOut Scout but which bands? Or even if I keep the Saunders Hawk again, which bands?

Thank you.


----------



## Imperial

rocks will always shorten your bands life. when shooting rocks, look for the roundest, smoothest ones to shoot. the rocks natural rough edges will slowly nick away at the bands. you can always try a .99¢ bag of marbles from a .99¢ store. as far as slingshot recommendations go, look at the slingshot reviews section, that should help you further.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Also, this isn't one of those things that you're going to be instantly GOOD at; if you're the type to need instant perfection, this probably isn't the pastime for you 

That said, if you like it enougb to stick with it, in time you will be very impressed with what you can land where on demand. Imp gave you solid advice with the rocks...smooth, uniform ammo to start with will give you one less variable to account for when working through the learning experience...but it does take time to learn 

Good luck to you, man! Ask away anytime you encounter frustration! Everyone here are more than happy to help you along!


----------



## eahm

Thanks for the reply but they are just suggestions and I kind of already know what you both said Round, smooth rocks or course, practice of course. Sorry if I seem rude, let me ask a better question then, which forum should I ask for a better band replacement or for a good strong slingshot suggestion?


----------



## harpersgrace

First store bought slingshots are not great at shooting rocks you need a larger pouch than pretty much any comercial slingshot has. Get yourself a forked stick with a wide throat, some large rubberbands size 107, or staight cut gum rubber and a piece of leather to make yourself a pouch at least half again as large as the one you're using. those would be my suggestions, take it for what its worth.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Get you some linitex 5/8 straight cut and a rock chucker pouch.


----------



## eahm

Thanks harpersgrace!



ghost0311/8541 said:


> Get you some linitex 5/8 straight cut and a rock chucker pouch.


Good for the Saunders Hawk and the FlippinOut Scout (that I may buy in the future)?

Weird additional question: can I shot rocks with the pocket shot?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Well, I'll just tell you what works for me.

I enjoy shooting rocks too, and have never been successful with flat bands because I'm a TTF (through the forks) shooter and the rocks inevitably nick the bands and they subsequently tear and break. I also get a lot of fork hits with rocks.

One of my favorite rock shooters is a Trumark FS-1 or WS-1, (you can find them at Big 5 Sporting Goods stores or on line). The design is indestructible, the price is cheap, and the forks are wide. I've never had a fork hit when shooting rocks.

I take the yellow factory tubes off, and instead fit them with custom tubes from Tex-Shooter's website: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-usa-sales-only/ . I like his 1/8 I.D. by 3/16 O.D. Fresh Dipped Amber Latex tubing. Just cut to fit and slide them on with a little rubbing alcohol, tie on a large leather pouch, and let the rocks fly!

By the way, I believe another good solution would be a big natural rigged for OTT (over the top) shooting.

Just my two cents.


----------



## BAT

Have you checked your draw lenght? Maybe you have short bands and a long draw, this can reduce the life of the bands as you are overstretching them, check out this video tutorials of Simple Shot:











And tubes have longer life than bands, so you could try them, As SononftheRepublic, I use the Trumark tapered red ones, with the Trumark FS-1.

Hope it helps.


----------



## eahm

I'll buy the Nitro to test them and play with some other bands and pouches later I guess.

Is this one http://simple-shot.com/clearance/peerless-poly-cosmetic-blems/ ok (good price for sure!) or do I go straight for the Scout? I was checking the Ocularis Axiom Poly- SlimLine as well, I would like to test them all but I don't want to spend too much. Also, again sorry guys, should I sell the Saunders Hawk?

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi Eahm

Well I am also no expert but I can vouch for the Scout Gen2 it's awesome but it is a full size shooter, the other slingshots at simpleshot are also good but I love the scout, also check out vendor section on the forum, I have also heard lots of good things from pocket predator(Bill Hays). I think you will try a few more things before you find what really tickles your fancy, oh and marbles are what I shoot most of the time, they don't damage bands and they fly straight and availability is good.

Enjoy your shooting


----------



## NaturalFork

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Get you some linitex 5/8 straight cut and a rock chucker pouch.


This is the route I would take.

Or get a bunch of 107s, make like 50 band sets one night ... and just replace them as needed when shooting.


----------



## eahm

Old bands broke/snapped in half here (see 1st photo) after ~100 shots, even less. Got new bands (http://amzn.com/B00KCP9A18), you can tell they are really good and strong ones but they broke again after 40 marble shots right where the plastic pouch is (see 2nd photo).

Marbles are fine btw, Dollar Tree has packs of 50 for $1 each.


----------



## squirrelclaw

I think you've identified the problem. Use leather pouches, which won't cut and as easily as the plastic ones.


----------



## slingshot shooter

I would use linatex with a supersure rockstar pouch i think simple-shot.com has bandsets for $9.00. 
Or try some tubes I started with the daisy tube set and i shot rocks that weren't really round it was gravel and even with the rocks jagged edge they still lasted me about 1000 shots. 
But your problem is that the bands you have no really good pouch to band attachment like tying it with TBG or rubber bands. Second is that's not even a leather pouch thats why the rocks your using is tearing up your bands.


----------



## calinb

slingshot shooter said:


> . Second is that's not even a leather pouch thats why the rocks your using is tearing up your bands.


Yes--even the Saunders Archery instructions say to use only marbles or steel balls with these pouches. Sometimes you can probably ignore this sort of requirement, but not with the Saunders bandsets. They are designed for balls of the specified size too.


----------



## Toolshed

My small contribution to this....Go the rubber band route. Buying bands at $9 a pop gets a bit more than this poor-boy can handle.

$1.50 at BigBoxBilly got me a pack of Alliance #64 bands that I can chain together, or cut in half. They make the right size active length for me cut in half or two chained together. I'd say the Alliance 105s or 107s would be even better as they're 5/8" wide

1.5 cents worth from the cheapskate.


----------



## oldmiser

Nothing wrong with rubber bands #64....Not being a cheapskate just a thrifty shooper for what your dollar buys you...some ppl can not

always afford the higher premade bands......But that linatex with the rock chucker band set is worth the 9 bucks....I am using a Linatex band

set got maybe 2,000 shots fired..no signs of wear....still has plenty of power as well.....Just my input.. OM


----------



## calinb

oldmiser said:


> .But that linatex with the rock chucker band set is worth the 9 bucks....I am using a Linatex band
> 
> set got maybe 2,000 shots fired..no signs of wear....still has plenty of power as well.....Just my input.. OM


Though still not rubber band cheap, it's only $7.20 until the 12th. Nathan is having a sale at Simpleshot!


----------



## Vly62

Eahm,

Pm me your address and I'll send you a SuperSure Rockstar pouch and some 107's to try out. If you want me to tie it up or just leave loose - let me know.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Rocks being usually irregular and sometimes sharp or jagged nick bands no matter what they're made of Don't use rocks, make a catchbox to save ammo and use balls, cylinders, marbles etc.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Instead of taking the warning not to use rocks do something totally different. Stay with your passion to shoot rocks but buy or make a slingshot designed to handle rocks. SimpleShot clearly states that their slingshots are not up to the job of shooting rocks. Not even the raved about Scout is a rock shooter. Building a catch box limits ones shooting to a fixed location and sabotages the fun of walking through the woods or along the river bank picking up nice smooth round rocks as you go and slinging them at various natural targets.

A+ slingshots makes several rock throwing slingshots with easy to change band/tube options. The Big Tube Hunter id equipped with extra heavy tubes and a big rock sized pouch. Even the Kit Fox comes with heavy tubes and rock pouch. Perry Adkinson of A+ is probably the only slingshot maker that advocates shooting rocks because he has designed his slingshots for that purpose. Send him an email and explain what you are looking for and he will make recommendations.


----------



## AaronMB

Another one? Where's the Picard face palm when you need it?
Pray tell, sir, where does Simple Shot "clearly state that their slingshots are not up to the job of shooting rocks."? And where do they state that, "Not even the raved about Scout is a rock shooter."?
It's OK that you're a PP fanboy and you got free stuff. Your necroposts for the sake of bashing anything SS is a bit ridiculous and makes you look worse than those "raving" about the Scout.


----------



## mattwalt

Here is what Nathan (Simple-Shot) says about shooting stones with supporting videos (I think its more managing client expectations and indemnity):

http://simpleshot.academy/shooting-stones/


----------



## brucered

The OP is long gone. :stupidcomp:


----------



## Jolly Roger

Aaron; Please notice that I did not even mention Pocket Predator in that post. Because they are also not designed to shoot rocks either.And I certainly do not shoot rocks in my PP slingshots for fear of fork hits. If I want to shoot rocks I use my A+ or Alley Cat. I mentioned A+ who I do not get free stuff from but highly respect and admire the craftsmanship of Perry's slingshots and their being designed to shoot rocks. Yes, I was referring to the video that Matt so graciously found and posted with Nathan's admonishment not to shoot rocks in SimpleShot slingshots. As far as looking better or worse than someone else, I long ago gave up the ridiculous attitude of expecting everyone to like me. Great book by the title of What You Think of Me Is None of My Business. The title says it all. No go with the herd sheep mentality here nor am I obligated to only post what passes with your approval. Is a man not allowed to think for himself anymore?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Seems like we're doing okay discussing the topic without the OP. If we're not supposed to comment on old post then they should be removed.


----------



## kevmar

Get youself a tub of ceramic baking beans,cheap and work great.


----------

